# the way the twolves get outa the 1ts round



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

now we trade terrell brandon to the pacers and bring in ron mercer and austin crosure (or somehow bring in artest), trade wally to the cavs for ricky davis, get one of the following free agents:
raja bell (good defender on the team, also if we dont get artest which we wont)
pat burke (big man to be behind jackson or be 3rd if trent doesnt play good)
stephen jackson (dreaming, try, spurs dont sound very interested)
ira newble ( play some small forward, we need it)
eric piatowski(only if we trade wally to have a good shooter)
lavor postell(sleeper in free agency, just like hudson last year)

resign gary trent and mike wilks
sign woods and trade him for a future second round pick to a team that sux, so it will be a early second rounder
also sign rick rickert id we dont sign a free agent powerfoward (this is for all u rickert fans)
i wish i could send this mchale



tell me what yall think





this is how we get past the first round


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

They will probably hold onto Brandon's contract to get salary relief themselves.

Minny are going to the 2nd round with the current roster anyway.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't think they are in a huge rush to dump Brandon's contract. I know it could help them get out of the first round (which in turn appeals to KG), but they aren't going to trade it just because it's there. Salaray cap relief is just as nice for them as it for the rest of the league.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well i think if we trade tb we have a liget chance to get out of the first round, we save some money by trading away wally for davis, and i will have to take out a couple free agents( stephen jackson, and ira newble) we will have a whole lot of depth and may have our chances getting the 5th spot in the west and play the kings with the th spot, thats how i see it. only thing is flip will have to figure out the line up because we will have difficulties at sg, so we should go after raja bell, he could start or off the bench, so i will say we pick up raja bell, here is your 2003-04 twolves lineup to get outta the first round:
PG- sam cassell #10
SG- raja bell #11 ( i want him to take 8 lol)
SF- ricky davis # 31
PF- kevin garnett #21
C- michael olowokandi #34

bench
pg-troy hudson #16
sg-ron mercer#5
sf- austin crosure #45
pf-gary trent #20
c-marc jackson #25
3rd string
sf-ndudi ebi #44
pg-mike wilks #29
IR
c-ervin johnson# 40
pf- rick rickert #14
sg-kendill gill #9 (sorry, now i think we should resign him)


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

one problem, 1 starter returns to that lineup, but they wanna SURROND kg with good talent, kg will make friends on this team


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

Minnesota trades: Terrell Brandon ( ppg, rpg, apg in minutes) 
Minnesota receives: SF Darius Miles (9.2 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 30.0 minutes) 
C Lorenzen Wright (11.4 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 28.3 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +20.6 ppg, +12.9 rpg, and +3.7 apg. 

Cleveland trades: SF Darius Miles (9.2 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 2.6 apg in 30.0 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: PF Stromile Swift (9.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 67 games) 
Change in team outlook: +0.5 ppg, +0.3 rpg, and -1.9 apg. 

Memphis trades: C Lorenzen Wright (11.4 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 1.1 apg in 28.3 minutes) 
PF Stromile Swift (9.7 ppg, 5.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 22.1 minutes) 
Memphis receives: Terrell Brandon ( ppg, rpg, apg in games) 
Change in team outlook: -21.1 ppg, -13.2 rpg, and -1.8 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

---------------------------------------------------------------

With that, the Twolves would have a lineup of Cassell, Wally, Miles, KG, Kandi. And our bench would be DEEP! Wright, MJax, Hudson, and a resigned Gill would be just as deep as the Kings. Miles is a guy who doesn't need the ball that much, which is good for us because we have 3 scorers in the offense already, and is a good, young defender who could block some shots. 

Why Clevland and Memphis does it you ask? Clevland would get a good post player they much needed and Memphis would get the cap space they need to make a serious run at Kobe next season. Granted Memphis should get another big man, and maybe we could sign Rickert and trade him right away. Clevland would be better than last year with a true post player besides Ilgauskaus, and Memphis could make the playoffs next year if they get Kobe and Kobe could finally get ruinited with West. I think it makes sense on all sides.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i dont think teams would give up those kind of players for tb


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

sheefo... :no: 

You want Mercer and Croshere's dismal contract but not a solid big man and an athletic SF? Oyy.

Memphis is certainly a possibility. Maybe we could throw in EJ if they were out of big men and it was sweet enough.

Miles may leave the cavs. They could go James/Wagner/Davis (or Wally, but I doubt it)/Swift/Z. But Lebron seems to like him and work well with him. Dunno.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Raja Bell will be a Maverick next year. Sorry.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> sheefo... :no:
> 
> You want Mercer and Croshere's dismal contract but not a solid big man and an athletic SF? Oyy.
> ...


well jokeaward, i dont believe a team would give up those high caliber players for TERRELL BRANDON, EJ wouldnt make a diffrence either. one thing a team needs on the team is a old guy that is willin to yell off the bench and maybe play a couple important minutes. i just want some proof that these teams are willing to give up these players, i think if we do make that trade, i say instead of EJ put jacksaon in the trade because darius miles is still developing. OF COURSE I WOULD LIKE WRIGHT AND MILES ON THE TEAM BUT I DONT THINK ANYONE WOULD DO THAT TRADE EXCEPT THE TWOLVES., i still think that raja bell should sign with the twolves, i think they just need to show interest


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

It makes sense for Memhpis if they want Kobe, Cleveland is more questionable but they could do what I said. They don't lose hardly any stats and Big Z might get injured and they might prefer Boozer off the bench over Miles/Wagner.


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

*How to get out of the 1st round*

It all starts with Larry Bird entering the Pacers organization. Because the Pacers are trying to deal with a few problems. Yes, they were able to keep Jermaine, but now they still have to sign both of the Miller's (Brad and Reggie). Plus, Artest said he didnt want to play next to J'Oneal again. So he wants out. So they're overall problem, is lack of cash. The second problem is what Miami will do with eddie jones. They are trying to move forward and they found their new gaurd in Wade, so jones may be just dust on the table. They would much rather have a player like Artest, to take pressure off of Wade. So heres what might happen. Tell me what you think. 

Minnesota sends TB's contract to the Pacers so that they can sign both Brad and Reggie. 
Indiana then sends Artest, who doesnt want to play with Jermaine, to Miami.
Miami then sends Eddie Jones to Minnesota. 

This would make our team much better. But there is also another more favorable, but less likely, situation involving these 3 teams. 

Minnesota sends Wally and TB's contract to the pacers.
Indiana sends Ron Mercer and Austin to the Heat.
Minnesota recieves both Artest and EJ. 

Minny's Starting lineup
PG-Sam Cassell
SG-Eddie Jones
SF-Ron Artest
PF-Kevin Garnett
C-Kandiman

Indy's Starting lineup
PG- Jamaal Tinsley
SG- Reggie Miller
SF- Wally 
PF- Jermaine
C- Brad Miller

Miami's Controversial Starting Lineup
PG- Anthony Carter, i think he's ready for the responsibility that goes with this position. Wade will also take a little pressure off.
SG- Dwayne Wade
SF- Caron Butler
PF- Brian Grant
C- This is still to be determined. They need to find that big ZO replacement. 

P.S. The wolves should find a way to sign both Shawn Kemp and Steve Smith. Two veteran ex-olympians. Both can still play, they just need minutes. Take a chance Mchale.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i like that trade, personally i still think we bring in raja bell, a great defender, so when artest gets fined and suspended, we have more than a couple guys of that bench, so we can have t hud, bell, ebi, and maybe another free agent or another guy we get in a trade. Another thing, i dont think ebi will be a good player in the next 3 years, i think he ends up as a free agent and a team signs him and begins his career from there. now we need a pf or c that can clean the boards, now it may be marc jackson but i think we need a free agent for that job. how about a little name guy that can get the boards like pat burke or ken johnson


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

*Raja Bell*

Why do we need Raja Bell?? Maybe off the bench it would be a good idea. But we need scoring, we need to match the powerful west by putting points on the board. We've already added to our defensive situation this offseason with Kandi and Ebi. Now the Wolves have a front court. Ebi will be big, after he learns about 20 things from KG he'll be a very solid defender/scorer. Because defense is first. KG was calling for Eddie Jones damnit. Listen to the man, we've given him so much money and no one wants to listen. Eddie Jones is a very defensive shooting gaurd. Its just that he's with the heat... And Caron had all the hype this year. Eddie could gaurd Kobe alot better than Bell. But Bell isnt a bad asset. And we probably wont get any big power off the bench til next year cuz didnt signing Kandiman defuse our 4.9 exception ? The wolves will move to the second round if we get EJ and fat Shawn Kemp.


----------



## Addis (Jul 20, 2003)

Wolves would sweep through the 1st round if we could get a hold of Eddie Jones...Raja Bell is not as good IMO..but still a decent trade.

Also Shawn Kemp would be a good move by T'Wolves.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Raja Bell*



> Originally posted by <b>EnTeRtHeAtMoS</b>!
> Why do we need Raja Bell?? Maybe off the bench it would be a good idea. But we need scoring, we need to match the powerful west by putting points on the board. We've already added to our defensive situation this offseason with Kandi and Ebi. Now the Wolves have a front court. Ebi will be big, after he learns about 20 things from KG he'll be a very solid defender/scorer. Because defense is first. KG was calling for Eddie Jones damnit. Listen to the man, we've given him so much money and no one wants to listen. Eddie Jones is a very defensive shooting gaurd. Its just that he's with the heat... And Caron had all the hype this year. Eddie could gaurd Kobe alot better than Bell. But Bell isnt a bad asset. And we probably wont get any big power off the bench til next year cuz didnt signing Kandiman defuse our 4.9 exception ? The wolves will move to the second round if we get EJ and fat Shawn Kemp.


ok, U DONT WANT DEFNSE, i gave u a five star rating on ur post andd YOU DONT WANT DEFENSE, defense wins championships, i say we bring in raja bell and shawn kemp. we wont trade for eddie jones because that means next year the heat will have a great chance to sign kg, if we get kg to a extension then we should trade for eddie, we dont have a shooting guard or even a backup if we tradeaway wally, at least no decent. this is what the twolves have to do in order, o yea ebi is a bad defender, did u see how many times the guy got dunked on in the all american game:
sign piatowski
sign bell
trade wally for artest
kg extension
sign rickert
sign kemp
trade tb for eddie jones
resign gill
resign wilks or igor


PG- sam cassell( i think hudson should start)
SG- eddie jones
SF- ron artest
PF- KEVIN GARNETT O YEA MVP MVP KG4-MVP
C- michael olowokandi
bench
pg-troy hudson ( 6th man of the year)
sg- raja bell
sf- ndudi ebi
pf- shawn kemp
c- marc jackson
3rd string
sg- eric paitowski
sf- kendill gill
IR
pg- mike wilks
pf- rick rickert
c- ervin johnson
this is the safest way to go, a must is get the kg extension before you trade for eddie jones, kg asked to have good players around him, and now there are like only three guys left from last years team,


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: Raja Bell*



> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> sign piatowski
> sign bell
> trade wally for artest
> ...


I REALLY like that lineup, that would surely get us past the first round. And getting rid of Wally won't matter, because we have a Wally clone in Piatowski. Hope this happens.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i think wally is a paitowski clone since eric is older and clones are usually better than the other


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

I wasnt saying that we dont need defense. Its just that we could still get Jones this year. Because it was rumored that KG would be signing another monster contract with us. And if we get him, why would he want to go to the heat? He's looking for his ring, not the money anymore. And now that we are starting to build up a front court, he will want to stay here. Wally for Artest would be great. But TB's contract for artest would be better. Because Indiana isnt too worried about replacing Artest as they are signing the Miller's. And TB's bonus cash enables that to happen. We DO need Artest. And we DO need Eddie Jones. And we DO need Shawn Kemp. and if we deal wally, Erik would be a nice 3-point replacement. We WILL MAKE IT OUT OF THE FIRST ROUND. Olowakandi was the smartest off-season decision. He is going to have an all-star year. Mchale will do what the Clippers couldnt, and thats help Micheal to reach his potential. now we just have to watch out for the bulls....


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

And Ebi is a good defender. The All American game is put on to showcase the offensive side of players. But in the summer league he was a very solid defender. Around 2 blocks per game. He will be more defensive minded than KG.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the reason kg would go there is because they got a lot of money , can build a team around him, goin to sign a good free agent this off season, they have 2 up and coming players in caron butler and dewayne wade, and have pat riley, its what i call a DYNASTY


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Are you a major Heat fan? A dynasty is not a great player + a sophomore and a rookie.

Minny isn't old, we have young, good players that managed to win more than 25 games.

I bet they wish they could, but they can't sign a good FA this year (which I doubt they will) and KG next year (which I also doubt they will).


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i am not a heat fan, they will have a dynasty if they can bring kg and a free agent this off season, i am just sayinbg, every one expected rasho to resign and he didnt so you really cant take chances like that anymore, if we lose kg than we will lose this francise, we have to deal without a firt round draft pick next summer and if we dont make it past the first round than expect kg to jet


----------

